# British PM David Cameron publicly endorses use of e-cigarettes



## Alex (17/12/15)

https://skynews.grabyo.com/g/v/LhoeOJzT8sW

source

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Stosta (17/12/15)

The only thing I worry is that the more recognition it gets, the more likely they are to start imposing sin tax on vape products!


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

Wow, wow - this is the best news ever. The PM of an important country publicly comes out in favour of ecigs!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (17/12/15)

Great find @Alex, thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel (17/12/15)

Great find @Alex, it is promising to see the support from a highly regarded leader! I cannot imagine that anyone in his position can make such statements lightly, even though he spoke in extremely vague terms ("very promising", "should carefully regard the reports").

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (17/12/15)

Thanks for sharing @Alex , this is one big step forward I think...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/12/15)

David Cameron has no alternative, as the NHS is already promoting "e-cigs" to UK citizen smokers for a couple of months now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## korn1 (17/12/15)

Stosta said:


> The only thing I worry is that the more recognition it gets, the more likely they are to start imposing sin tax on vape products!



I am worried that people will control it (because they can make money). Eg Ban selling nicotine to the public so they can't make e juice . Idk the rules etc so sorry for my ignorance people .


----------



## Neal (17/12/15)

Thanks Alex, another excellent post. Am in England at moment and am finding the general perception of vaping here refreshingly positive. Let's hope the powers that be on our side of the world take heed and not follow FDA stance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (17/12/15)

NICE!


----------



## kimbo (24/12/15)

David Cameron, the British Prime Minister; has become *the first world leader to publicly endorse the usage of electronic cigarettes*.

Prime Minister Cameron went on the record, after being asked about his view on e-cigarette regulation. Revealing that he believed e-cigarettes are a legitimate aid use by people to help break the habit of smoking after discussing his own struggle to quit smoking. Stating “certainly as somebody who has been through this battle a number of times, eventually relatively successfully, lots of people find different ways of doing it, and certainly for some people e-cigarettes are successful.

In 2015, England moved to the forefront of a relatively fair and sound approach to vaping. Becoming a leading example of how a major world government could preserve the rights and freedoms of its citizens to adopt vaping, while at the same time maintaining their commitment to the greater public’s health and safety.

Their own ministry of health conducted one of the first government funded studies on vaping, and concluded the now often cited findings that *vapor is 95% less harmful than tobacco smoking*. The landmark study also helped make strides in exposing the blatant bias and propaganda of US researches, falsifying data and using junk science.

Cameron also said “I think we do need to be guided by the experts. We should look at the report from Public Health England but its promising to see that overall, one million people are estimated to have used e-cigarettes to help them quit”.

The UK`s vape community is growing, as is the number of citizens using vapor devices, the estimated number now totals 2.6 million people.

The Prime Minister further added *“I think we should be making clear that this is a very legitimate path for many people to improve their health and the health of the nation”*.

At such a volatile time for the vape industry, it’s a relief to see some world leaders actually approaching vaping logically. While many U.S. Politicians are driven by ulterior motives and maintain an alarmist attitude, leaders in the UK are at least putting the health of their citizens ahead of special interest groups.

http://vapeaboutit.com/british-prime-minister-endorses-vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

Thanks for sharing this @kimbo 
Have moved your post to this existing related thread


----------



## kimbo (24/12/15)

morning @Silver 
i have not have coffee yet. We will blame that for not seeing this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

kimbo said:


> morning @Silver
> i have not have coffee yet. We will blame that for not seeing this thread



Not to worry @kimbo 
I like your post because it is text for those that prefer not to watch the video in the OP

PS - know what you mean about the coffee. Lol. I have coffee in my paws now with some light vapes on the little Evod1


----------



## kimbo (24/12/15)

Silver said:


> PS - know what you mean about the coffee. Lol. I have coffee in my paws now with some light vapes on the little Evod1



lol yea all better now, coffee and hitting the 18mg in the subtank .. going to be a full day

Reactions: Like 1


----------

